# Crate for 2



## nycmike (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm getting my house ready for the arrival of my 2 new pups next week. I am purchasing a crate so that they can have their own little area to relax. What size crate would be appropriate for 2 pups and can grow up comfortably? Midwest recommended the x-small cage for the Maltese, which is 22x13x16. But that would be for one. I'm debating if I should get the Next size up which is 24x18x21 or 30x21x24. I don't see the need for such a big crate but i'm not sure. What do you guys think?
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppies!!!

You want to keep them crated together? If so, you might want to rethink that- esp if they are siblings. I personally would recommend each puppy having their own crate. They need to learn to be 'independent' of the other or you can wind up with some unnecessary separation issues. With each one having their own crate, I would think the x-small cage would be ok. Do you know an expected adult for them?


----------



## nycmike (Feb 9, 2011)

Keeping them separated makes sense. They are sisters. Do you think I should separate the crates like in different rooms or can they be in the same room side by side or same room but separated? There is someone home all day and night. So the crates would be for bedtimes and for their private time.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree I would do two smaller crates... even the best of friends or siblings need some alone time.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the 18 x 24 crates for one dog. By the time they are full grown, they like having a choice between curling up and stretching out. When they were puppies I put the divide panel in so they didn't have as much space while trying to housetrain them.

You never want to crate two dogs together, it is not safe. They may get into a fight even being siblings and one or both could get seriously injured. Also, it is best for them to learn to be independent of one another. Ky two each have their own crate, they are both in our bedroom. We have our dresser in between them and we keep the crates covered except for the fronts. They are not able to see eachother when they are crated.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I get the midwest crates with divider panels - you can adjust the size as they grow. 

I also recommend 2 separate crates. It is absolutely essential the pups learn to be alone. I start the crates next to each other and slowly, over a few weeks, move the, so they are not in sight of each other (like one on either side of the bed).


----------



## nycmike (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys....checking out the crates right now....


----------

